# Anissa's Crab Loaf



## Mai (Dec 30, 2002)

Anissa's Crab Loaf 

1 pound Maryland Blue backfin crab meat 
2 eggs 
1/2 chopped celery 
1/4 cup green pepper, chopped fine 
1/4 cup red pepper, chopped fine 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning 
2 slices buttered bread, cut into cubes 
: 
Mix together all ingredients, except bread cubes. Place in greased loaf pan. Top with bread cubes and bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. 

Remove from pan and serve.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the crab recipes Mai - they look great!


----------

